# Back Cracking, Lots!



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thought id run this past you lot as im starting to get slightly concerned.

Basically my back keeps getting the feeling that it needs to be cracked. Its a weird feeling, it just feels stiff. Then I lean back loads and my spine does a series of cracks about 3-5 then the weird feeling is relieved. This is happening at least 5 times a day, surely it cant be good for me? It's not particualrly painful, its quite releiving whne i do crack it, just slightly annoying.

Cant think of any causes apart from the heavy squats 3x a week?

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

my back all way dose this ..an as you say it feels good, relieving .dont think it dose any harm tho .....hope not any way


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

secret said:


> If shes not around ill lean back over a chair or twist as far left and right as i can and it cracks it for me... I think its just down to the stress and constant beating your giving yourself at the gym.
> 
> Iv read into cracking joints a few times and apparantly if it does not cause any pain then its fine to do. I mean have you seen what you get put through at a physio stretch out haha.


Aye thats what i do its sounds brutal but doesnt really hurt haha.

And thats good to hear just ive heard before you get arthritus (sp?) from cracking joints


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Barker said:


> Aye thats what i do its sounds brutal but doesnt really hurt haha.
> 
> And thats good to hear just ive heard before you get arthritus (sp?) from cracking joints


Old wives tale buddy. It's just nitrogen bubbles being burst iirc.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh good stuff, nothing to worry about then yeah?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I find the best one is to lay flat on the floor bring our knees to your chest then push push knees down left and then right, The kinda twisting motion is great for cracking my back. Im sat down all day at work always do this at the end of the day an before a workout feels great


----------

